# Accurate Surf Forecast tools???



## Seagull Whisperer (May 13, 2015)

From what I can tell there are a plethora of different sources for Surf information/forecasts but I have found most to be semi-accurate at best. Plenty of amped up trips to the surf have been squashed 3 foot rollers and chocolate milk after the 'forecast' called for 0-1's and calm. 

I realize the weather is always hit or miss I as just hoping some of y'all have found a source that 'hits' more often than misses!

Also, I'm fairly new to this forum so forgive my post if there are already several threads on the subject that I failed to see.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I just found www.WillyWeather.com and like the interface and having everything all in one spot. I've not been able to test it against real world conditions on the ground yet.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

all data comes from NWS, everyone then uses this to write reports


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Swellinfo.com and windfinder.com for the surf. There is also magicseaweed.com.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42035
http://www.g-townsurf.com/ 
http://www.windguru.cz/int/
Reel time noaa at top of page and local weather for wind
that's about it for me


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sargassum tracking app that TAMU runs.

http://sargassum.tamug.edu/


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Swellinfo is my go to, and is used by most I know. I just checked out that Willyweather site and it looks good, thanks for the tip on that one Justin. I also compared those two's forecast for the upcoming days, and I was surprised at the discrepancy (well over a foot on some days). I will definitely be checking both on upcoming trips to see if one is regularly more accurate. With the recent wacky patterns though, it doesn't seem like anyone is getting close to nailing the forecast. It sounds like you are looking for the trout green and ice cream...if so the wind speed and direction is the main predictability factor. Prolonged light southeast is the gold standard, and a light shift to the north late in the summer can lay it down nicely as well. Westerly winds usually make chocolate milk. Also, remember that many of those sites cater to surfers more than fishermen, so "clean" (or green color shading on swellinfo) means long unbroken wave lines vs broken and choppy waves. It does _not_ mean the surf has good clarity or is seaweed free.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I use Swellinfo. I have found unless it is FAC, Swellinfo normally has the surf a bit flatter than reality. On more occasions that not, knee high was more like mid thigh to waist high. I look at Swellinfo and then take a look at the Galveston surf cams to get a pretty good idea. On the surf cams, if you think it looks flat, it is or pretty close. If you think you see some waves that are getting big, but might be fish-able, it is not. The cameras always make it look more calm than it is. 

Obviously if it is dark out, the cams don't help.


----------



## 500x (Jun 4, 2014)

I have found the WindAlert app on my phone to be user friendly and very accurate. Gives forecast 7 days out, temp weather, tides and what-not
I normally fish PINS and just click on Bob Hall. Like stated above, data prob all comes from the same place, I just like the way WindAlert puts it all together.


----------



## Seagull Whisperer (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips! Have already downloaded the Swell Info app and have marked a few of the links for wind under my favorites.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Even better, call me. If I can't go, it will be green to the beach and under 1 foot. Almost guaranteed.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I always look at swellinfo just to get a general idea of the forecast. Then the day before I go I look at the g-townsurf cam to look at water color and waves. Then at about 4 am the morning of I look at g-townsurf again. If I see white caps out near the end of the rock groin on the g-town cam then I don't go.


----------

